# Hidden Treasure: Garland Ranch Park Carmel Valley



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/03/hidden-treasure-garland-park-carmel.html

A vacation to California with your Vizsla? Maybe Northern California? Make sure fido gets to run free at Garland Ranch Park in the Carmel Valley. From this leash free park, you can walk 50 miles of trails and look out at wonderful country. Maybe that is why the homes you see along the hills start at $10 million and go WAY up from there. 

Where are your "hidden treasures?" 


From* redbirddog  * you can search "hidden treasures" to find some of California's best Vizsla walks we have come across in the last three years.

Happy trails,
RBD


----------

